# Would like Live TV window in Settings->Channels



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd like to preview a channel while deciding to keep/remove it from Channels. When your lineup lists channels from 2-1800, and you don't know every channel you get, it's a pain having to actually make a notepad list on my computer to figure out what I get, as well as what I get in HD or not (so I can remove SD channels I also get in HD).

I'd like to be able to see the highlighted channel in this menu, in the upper corner. If I don't get it, or if it's in SD and I get its HD equivalent, then I can more easily remove it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

you can do this while watching live tv and using the guide. 

tune to a channel, and press guide. press "a" to set the guide options to display "all" channels and guide to "grid". 

now just navigate to each channel, press guide, and use the left arrow to highlight the channel number/name, then press select. a sub menu will appear so you can add/remove the channel from your channel list. continue this one channel at a time. when you've finished, launch the guide again, and press "a" to set channels to "my channels" and guide to whichever you prefer ("tivo live guide" or "grid"). now your set.

you'll notice there's also another option to add/remove the channel to your favorites list, too.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It would be easier if you were to do this while viewing LIVE TV. 

In Guide, Options (Press A), make sure you're set to view "channels you receive."

In Live TV, start on any channel. Press Select, left, Select. Choose either "Remove Channel" or "Add to Favorites" or left arrow to do nothing. Press Clear to quickly clear screen. Press ChUp (or ChDn). Repeat.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I find the guide great for fine tuning and when lineups are tweaked. For the initial massive set up of channels, I like to hit live TV from the channel line up screen. Then you can hit back or left arrow to immediately drop into the channel list.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cross-posted...



LoneWolf15 said:


> Actually, what I do want is to be able to have the Live TV window show up in the Settings->Channels area so I can preview a channel while deciding to keep/remove it from Channels. When your lineup lists channels from 2-1800, and you don't know what you get or not, it's a pain having to actually make a notepad list on my computer to figure out what I get, as well as what I get in HD or not (so I can remove SD channels I also get in HD).





slowbiscuit said:


> Live TV window is in the grid guide when removing channels. All you have to do is tune to the channel in the guide, hit left arrow to the channel number, then select to remove it. Better yet you can sort the guide by name instead of number and then quickly remove all the SD dupes.


Yes, but it's not quite as useful as it could be.

With the current mechanism, you can only choose to 'Watch now' with the channel selected under the channel details column, and when you do so, the guide is lost and the screen is filled with the video content from the channel selected.

What would be better would be if the 'Watch now' would simply change the video content shown in the Preview window. This would allow for previewing channel content while remaining within the Guide UI, greatly facilitating channel editing, as requested.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> you can do this while watching live tv and using the guide.
> 
> tune to a channel, and press guide. press "a" to set the guide options to display "all" channels and guide to "grid".
> 
> ...


For adding/removing Favorites, it's even easier. With the channel name/number column highlighted, as instructed above, simply press your Thumbs Up or Thumbs Down buttons to add or remove the channel from your Favorites list.

Whether a given channel is included in your Favorites lists can be determined in the "All" or "My Channels" Grid Guide views via the presence of a green "Thumbs Up" icon in front of the channel name, in the upper details pane. (There will be no icon if the channel is NOT in your Favorites list.)

Sadly, there's no similar shortcut for quickly tuning a channel in the Preview window, nor for quickly adding/removing a channel from your "My Channels" listing.


----------

